# Knit Poodle Poncho Pattern



## Knitcrazydeborah

Since I have had such a nice time here on Knitting Paradise while stuck trying to get a house ready to sell, packing boxes, cleaning and just in general losing my sanity...
I thought I'd say thank you by giving ya'll a little gift.

This pattern has been on sale in my Ravelry store for the past 3 years, with proceeds going initially toward a charity project.

From now until November 15, I am making it a free download for you KPer's.

It's a little poncho done in Bernat Boucle and a bit of Fun Fur. It's easy and fun to do. Even a pretty new knitter can handle it. But you do need to knit circular to do it. 
We sold the ponchos at our charity bazaars for $50 and people stood in line to get them.. 
So I think they'd make a nice gift if you're getting your Holiday gift list under way...

Here's the link,
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poodle-poncho


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Thank you for that.


----------



## mavisb

Thank you Deborah, this is very nice of you. Hope everything goes with your sale and re-establishment of a new home.


----------



## HandyFamily

It's a really beautiful poncho...


----------



## granje

Thankyou so much for this pattern. Does anyone know what would be the best replacement yarn in Australia?


----------



## Emeralds

Thank you, its a generous offer and very much appreciated.

Pat


----------



## MalleeGirl

Thank you for the pattern. :-D


----------



## galaxycraft

Very Generous. Thank You!
Wish you well in your new home.


----------



## lynncarol33

Thanks for the link. I need to live to be around 500 years old to complete all the things I want to do!


----------



## PapillonThreads

Thank you!
Good luck with the move!


----------



## desireeross

Very kind, thank you


----------



## Susan j

Very nice work


----------



## RosieC

That is such a nice thing to do. Thank you. And kudos to you for your generous charity work. It's wonderful


----------



## mirl56

Very kind of you - thank you so much!


----------



## dottyw

Thank you. Nice pattern!


----------



## Kathie

Very nice pattern. Thank you.


----------



## scumbugusa

Thank you so much. This is a beautiful poncho.


----------



## Grammax8

A generous and kind act on your part.....thank you and bless you. May all go smoothly with the transition of your home.


----------



## Homeshppr

What a thoughtful thing to do in offering this pattern to all KP'ers.
It's a wonderful poncho and I can see why it's been so popular.
It would make an absolutely perfect Christmas gift for just about anyone. 
Warm and beautiful, and "one size fits all"!! 

Thx for sharing. I wish you much happiness in your new home.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

granje said:


> Thankyou so much for this pattern. Does anyone know what would be the best replacement yarn in Australia?


I think that any medium weight Boucle yarn would work fine. The Bernat Boucle used in my Poodle Poncho is acrylic and easy to wash, plus it's low cost made it a good choice for charity projects.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah

lynncarol33 said:


> Thanks for the link. I need to live to be around 500 years old to complete all the things I want to do!


Yeah, me too, but who's counting? You guessed it! My husband says at least 10 times each year: "Please don't die before you use this stuff up!" (Fat chance...I intend to use every inch of that stash!,,)


----------



## jmewin

Thank you so much. Good luck with the move.


----------



## deemail

How nice of you...this is beautiful, I love the collar, standup cowls are always so flattering to the face...I have just the yarn and it is already cold here...thank you so much.


----------



## granje

Thanks, will have to go and see what I can find


----------



## Gypsycream

Its beautiful!


----------



## karenh

I love it! Thanks so much and good luck in your moving.


----------



## Msellie

Thank you so much.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Winston's Mommy

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Since I have had such a nice time here on Knitting Paradise while stuck trying to get a house ready to sell, packing boxes, cleaning and just in general losing my sanity...
> I thought I'd say thank you by giving ya'll a little gift.
> 
> This pattern has been on sale in my Ravelry store for the past 3 years, with proceeds going initially toward a charity project.
> 
> From now until November 15, I am making it a free download for you KPer's.
> 
> It's a little poncho done in Bernat Boucle and a bit of Fun Fur. It's easy and fun to do. Even a pretty new knitter can handle it. But you do need to knit circular to do it.
> We sold the ponchos at our charity bazaars for $50 and people stood in line to get them..
> So I think they'd make a nice gift if you're getting your Holiday gift list under
> 
> Here's the link,
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poodle-poncho


Thank you so much. Very thoughtful of you. I have some Bernat boucle in my stash, just waiting to be knitted.
Good luck with your move.


----------



## seedstitch

thanks so much; looks WARM! so I downloaded the pattern. Good luck with your housing changes.


----------



## dgoll

How beautiful, thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie

I think it's beautiful,and want to say a big thankyou to you for your kindness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CanadianAngel

Thanks for this most generous offer. I am going to try this shawl as I am knitting and crocheting , (hats, mitts, and shawls) for mental health patient on short stays in a local hospital. Often the folks after their stay, return to those cold old, places they were before. So sad, yet when I was approached to put the word out for need for hats mitts and shawls for them to have a Christmas present too! I was overcome with empathy and decided, yes I would help but I would as well do my best to help others reach out as well to help, so this shawl pattern fits right in with my needs goals to make this happen, and I thank you for helping me to help those who truly need our help. God Bless you.


----------



## oge designs

Great pattern !!


----------



## harter0310

Thank you. I must have one of those.


----------



## HudsonNana

thank you Deborah, I love the look and will try making this. Good luck with the move.


----------



## debsu

Thank you! I have downloaded and will print it!


----------



## janmary

How nice of you to share your talents. Ponchos are gaining in popularity in my area and this would make a beautiful gift. Thanks!


----------



## Windbeam

How nice of you, thanks. Think I will make one for myself. Good luck on the move.


----------



## Justme

Thank you very much. I hope you will be back on KP when you get moved and settled.


----------



## StellasKnits

This is really cute! I edited your title to conform to the Rules of the section. We love that you've posted your exceptional pattern! Please do read the Rules before you post another one so that we can keep this section relevant and open for all the awesome designers here on KP.


----------



## JoanieP

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Ranger

Thanks so much! I really like this poncho and cold weather is here!


----------



## Rainebo

What a gorgeous poncho! Thank you so much for offering it!


----------



## carriemae

Thanks what a nice thing to do


----------



## Coopwire

Thank you so much. I have saved it to my library.


----------



## thebebe

Thanks you!


----------



## Cindylu

Thank you so much ! A lovely Christmas gift early ! Good luck on your move.


----------



## Montana Gramma

You are an amazing designer !


----------



## Margeeh348

Thank you very very much.


----------



## leslee

Very Generous. Thank You!


----------



## missyern

Thank you.


----------



## grannyfabulous4

That is such a nice thing for you to do. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## sully39

Thank you, Deborah. I have been looking for a poncho pattern to make for my granddaughter for Christmas. Many good wishes for a successful move.


----------



## grannysk

Thank you so much for your generosity


----------



## islandgirl81

Thank you so much. It's now in my iBooks. I love ponchos and wraps.


----------



## RuthieB

Thank you for the pattern. It is lovely!!


----------



## hgayle

Thank you so much.


----------



## Nana5

Your pattern is written beautifully, can't wait to start on it next year for a Christmas gift.....what a generous thing for you to do...thank you so much!


----------



## marchar

Thanks so much for your generous offer. It is downloaded, and may get started very soon!!!


----------



## MinnieMouse

Thank you so much.


----------



## Ms knit a lot

Hi 
Thanks so much.
Ps 
It is my B day today...won a few $'s on my scratch lottery ticket from Grand daughter,got a free pattern. What else will the day hold.


----------



## Drenz

Thank you, Deborah. The poncho is beautiful. I would love to figure out how to make it on my knitting machine.
Deborah


----------



## SAMkewel

What a kind and thoughtful gesture! Wouldn't you know, I have lots of both yarns languishing in my stash; now, where did I see the boucle' recently...??


----------



## yona

Thank you so much for your generous offer.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thank you, hope your move goes well


----------



## cainchar

Very kind of you! Hope your sale and move lead you to a new and wonderful place!


----------



## ptspraker

Thank you for the poncho pattern. Another to do on my bucket list. LOL


----------



## belleflower

That looks really snugxx


----------



## 13068

Thank you! Good luck with your house sale!


----------



## gram26

Thanks so much; I have printed it out and am wanting to get started!!!


----------



## mzmom1

Thank you for the pattern, you are very generous.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941

Thank you and hope your move goes smoothly.
Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas!
DotD :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae

Deb thank you so much for your most generous gift. This looks terrific. I don't seem to see the fun fur, is it knit within the Boucle'?


----------



## brdlvr27

Thank you so much


----------



## RBurk

Thank you,

Looks like a great pattern that may be easy to knit.

Ruth


----------



## katy

Thank you so much for such a lovely pattern. Good luck moving and again, Thank You.


----------



## crafter27406

Thank you so much and good luck with your move. I've been looking for just the right poncho. Thanks again!


----------



## SallyAnn

Best wishes in your move to another home. Thank you for the poncho pattern. It's a very pretty one!


----------



## Betsey in SC

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. Best of luck on your move!


----------



## raindancer

How very sweet and generous of you! I shall enjoy making that, it is beautiful and looks so warm and snuggly, just right for the winter ahead. I wish you an easy move to your new home and oh boy, just thinking about packing and unpacking is making me tired......best of luck to you!


----------



## joyce from Indiana

Thanks for the pattern. Really nice looking poncho.


----------



## JillF

What am I missing? the link only shows how to buy the pattern, not how to get it for free. Such a generous offer.


----------



## belleflower

That looks really cosyxx


----------



## LizAnne

I couldn't download it without paying. Is there a code to use? Everyone seems to know how to download this but me. Can someone tell me? Thank you, Deborah.


----------



## JillF

Thank you very much. Your pattern is beautiful and just what my granddaughter wanted.


----------



## CanadianAngel

I found a pattern online somewhere a few years ago and made ponchos for some grandchildren and as early teens the pineapple patterns was a nice choice.
This poodle poncho seems it will be a hit as well. Thanks for sharing. Loving a sharing friendship on this site, a learning experience is a good one.


----------

